# 12V 10W RGB Spot Lights



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I bought 10 RGB spot lights on eBay for approx AUD $113 total including express delivery.

They turned out to be only about 5W max but that's plenty bright enough for Halloween illumination.

The big problem was the woeful colour mixing:










My solution to this was a circle of baking paper between the LED and the lens. Look at the difference!










I did a write-up on my da-share site. Hope this helps.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That first photo is kind of '60s psychedelic - groovy:googly:


----------



## AlfySande (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi...i am a new user here. I am looking for the same type of lights. Can you please tell me its specifications? Also please share its installation procedure.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Search eBay for "12V 10W RGB spot light" and you'll soon find them.

There's a link to my write-up in the first post.


----------

